# February 2007 Subscriber Contest



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Feb 2007)

All,

Similar to last month's draw, one lucky subscriber will be selected for an $80 CPGear gift certificate. This month, all subscribers are eligible, not just new ones. Good luck to all subscribers, and thanks for your continued support.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Feb 2007)

Well I will toss in a new  'unofficial' togue with "Corrections Ontario" and a pair of handcuffs stiched underneath the text [very cool looking] to be drawn among the "new subscribers" in Febuary.....


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Feb 2007)

Hey Bruce, could you toss in actual handcuffs instead??     (kidding!!!)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Feb 2007)

Sure, and they come with an all expenses paid trip too!


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Sure, and they come with an all expenses paid trip too!


 :rofl:


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Feb 2007)

Hope I have better luck this time


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Feb 2007)

Beach_Bum....................I see ya took the plunge, you did understand that the handcuffs are stitched?   

The real ones cost a LOT more.............delivery charge [in person, of course], application charge, removal [optional] charge.


----------



## beach_bum (11 Feb 2007)

Stitched!  Ah c'mon!   ;D


----------



## armyvern (11 Feb 2007)

Hmmm,

I'm a subscriber too, but my "blueness" seems to have disappeared as was picked up by Cdnaviator last week.  When it gets fixed Mike do I automatically get registered for February's contest??  >


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Feb 2007)

No, that shade of vomit colour is what happens when one subscribes and Mods.


----------



## beach_bum (11 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Hmmm,
> 
> I'm a subscriber too, but my "blueness" seems to have disappeared as was picked up by Cdnaviator last week.  When it gets fixed Mike do I automatically get registered for February's contest??  >



Hey!  Quit trying to get my handcuffs!  I mean....hat.  tee-hee   ;D


----------



## armyvern (11 Feb 2007)

Yes indeed, I believe that baby-puke green is what Crayola has named it!!

Are you sure Bruce? I liked 'blue' better!!

Bum, I already have some; I don't need to steal yours!!  >


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Bum, I already have some; I don't need to steal yours!!  >



Now now children, nothing beats a professional application...............


----------



## George Wallace (11 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Are you sure Bruce? I liked 'blue' better!!



That's OK Vern......once you become an Army.ca Fixture, you'll be blue again.....or you could just set you monitor out in the cold.    ;D


----------



## armyvern (11 Feb 2007)

What 2007 posts from now??!!

That's it, computer's on it's way out the door!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Feb 2007)

Vern, your subscriber's status wasn't shown. For Staff/Subscribers, you get the blue tint at the bottom. Ugly, I know, but I couldn't figure out a way to make it stand out any better. 

Bruce's toque is just for new subscribers, but you (plus all other existing subscribers) are eligible for the $80 gift cert... so good luck!


----------



## armyvern (12 Feb 2007)

Mike,

Thanks!! I like the blue!!
This also confirms that Bruce lied to me about the Baby-Puke-Green & fixture status being required for 'blueness."  
Vern


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Feb 2007)

so all I have to do is subscribe?
May as well since I spend most of my productive time here, and what's $30 except one night of Chinese take-out.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Feb 2007)

GAP has graciously donated $10 to go with Bruce's toque in the "new subscriber" giveaway. Right now the odds are 1 in 5 of winning, which is pretty good!


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Feb 2007)

I can give someone my autograph if they win, oh waite, no one else will subscribe now  : hehe


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2007)

Am now a proud subscriber of Army.ca, are the odds 1 in 6 now??  ;D


----------



## career_radio-checker (20 Feb 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Am now a proud subscriber of Army.ca, are the odds 1 in 6 now??  ;D



Hehe 1 in 7  ;D


----------



## beach_bum (20 Feb 2007)

Hey!  Quit tryin' to get my toque!   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Hey!  Quit tryin' to get my toque!   ;D



Mine? Mine?


----------



## navymich (21 Feb 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Hey!  Quit tryin' to get my toque!   ;D



Like you need one with the weather you're having out there.  I'll just hold onto it for you.  ;D


----------



## beach_bum (21 Feb 2007)

I'm going back home for a visit in Apr....could be chilly.   ;D

Thanks PMedMoe...now I've got that whole Mine Mine thing in my head.  ;D


----------



## career_radio-checker (21 Feb 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Thanks PMedMoe...now I've got that whole Mine Mine thing in my head.  ;D



Just imagine of a bunch of sappers in the middle of a field going "_Mine, Mine, Mine_..."  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Feb 2007)

Last day for those who procrastinate.....


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Mar 2007)

So who won?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Mar 2007)

Congratulations to:

missing1 who won the $80 CPGear gift certificate

and

dangerboy who won the corrections toque plus $10 donated by GAP

Both entries were randomy selected, the first from all active subscribers, and the second from February 2007 subscribers.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Mar 2007)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Mar 2007)

So Dangerboy, do you want the 'normal' winter toque or the more "Justin Timberlake"-look feltish type?


----------



## beach_bum (1 Mar 2007)

Darn you Dangerboy.....pilfering my toque like that!   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2007)

Congrats to the winners.... :'(  Well, I guess I don't need _another_ toque!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Mar 2007)

Dangerboy?!?!

Is there a Balacalava version??

pfft.

dileas

tess


----------



## dangerboy (28 Mar 2007)

Bruce

I will take the "normal" Toque, thanks

Mark


----------

